# LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2013)

Beschluss über den Verbleib im DAFV

Abgegebene Stimmen : 882

Für einen Austritt : 305

Gegen den Austritt : 568

Enthaltungen : 9



Beschluss über die Betragserhöhung des LV in Höhe von € 2,--

Abgegeben Stimmen : 818

Dafür : 474

Dagegen : 320

Enthaltungen : 24


----------



## mathei (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

das ist eine Überraschung. vielleicht ist es auch gut so. ein kritischer block, ist besser als keiner.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Was hab ich Dir gesagt ??


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

hast recht gehabt ;-))


----------



## Oldschoool (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Ui Thomas vielen Dank für die Kiste bier ...

@mathei Kritische Stimme ? Das ich nicht lache, das war die einzig logische Schlussfolgerung nach dem Umfrageergebnis -alleine schon der Austritt der Angelvereine würde erhebliche kosten verursachen....

Das war in meinen Augen ein vorpreschen ohne sich über die Konsequenzen im klaren gewesen zu sein.

Wie auch immer , ist dieser Rückzug nicht förderlich und wenn mann weiter überlegt - der misstrauensantrag  noch schlimmer....  Nun sind die nämlich in einem verband mit dessen Führung die nicht klarkommen oder nicht übereinkommen wollen., das bedeutet wohl wieder Streit auf allerhöchster  Ebene. THX

Oder eben einfach unterordnen. ....


----------



## Blauzahn (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Danke für die Info.

Und an dieser Stelle mein persönlicher Dank an Werner Klasing.
Auch wenn das Votum für einen Verbleib im DAFV ausgefallen ist, haben Klasing und seine Mitstreiter gezeigt wie es funktionieren kann und muß.
Transparenz, Offenheit und Ehrlichkeit sind in den LV's nicht selbstverständlich.

Ich hoffe dieser Mann bleibt uns erhalten !


----------



## Deep Down (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



mathei schrieb:


> das ist eine Überraschung. vielleicht ist es auch gut so. ein kritischer block, ist besser als keiner.



Eigentlich nicht, denn man hätte eine Alternative anbieten müssen. So war es ein Druckmittel.
Aber nun bleibt der LSFV dem DAFV erhalten! Ob die das so gut finden?


----------



## Honeyball (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*


Das denke ich auch mal.
Dem DAFV wäre ein anderes Votum wahrscheinlich deutlich lieber gewesen.


----------



## mathei (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

so meinte ich es. fürchte mv wird auch bleiben. aber das sind ja eh abnicker.


----------



## Deep Down (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Es werden nun aber sicherlich in NDS Diskussionen über das weitere Vorgehen beginnen. Abwarten was dabei rauskommt! Die Motive der Mehrheit wären nun mal auszuloten!


----------



## Gardenfly (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Ich habe von einen zähneknirschenden Befürworter folgendes Statement gehört: nicht wieder eine Spaltung in 2 Verbände und hoffen das die Biologie die Sesself***** erledigt


----------



## Deep Down (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Hmmm!

Es wird jetzt für die weitere Entwicklung davon abhängen, ob sich das Votum auch gegen Klasing als Person richtet oder ob andere Motive hinter diesem Wahlergebnis stehen!
Wie eben bitte keine zwei Verbände!


----------



## Elbangler_70 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Das klare Ergebnis ist dann doch etwas überraschend. Gerade weil man in Zukunft wohl dann doch mehr Geld an den DAFV überweisen wird für weniger Leistung. Da fragt sich dann doch wo der Mehrwert bleibt....


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Es werden nun aber sicherlich in NDS Diskussionen über das weitere Vorgehen beginnen. Abwarten was dabei rauskommt! Die Motive der Mehrheit wären nun mal auszuloten!


 
 Mann sollte das Ergebnis von heute nicht als Zustimmung für Zufriedenheit mit der geleisteten Arbeit des Dachverbandes werten.
 Heute, wurde lediglich abgestimmt darüber ob der L.V Niedersachsen den Dachverband verlässt.

 Recht viele waren ja, für den Austritt.

 Viele wollten einen Deutschlandweiten Dachverband, um  ihre Interessen auch überregional auch auf E.U Ebene vertreten zu lassen.

 Einige fürchten das der L.V Niedersachsen Schaden nimmt, wenn einzelne Vereine wechseln.

 Bei einigen war es auch so etwas wie Mitleid, weil ein weiterer Austritt die Probleme im Dachverband weiter verschärfen würde.

 Das war heute kein Sieg!
 Weder für den L.V Niedersachsen, noch für den DAFV.

 Ich denke man sollte man sollte nun die Gelegenheit Nutzen endlich mal Veränderungen anzugehen.

 Dem DAFV wurde heute von der Mehrheit, eine Chance gegeben, zu etwas zu werden, was man von einem Dachverband erwartet.
 Möglicherweise wird die Mehrheit bald Ihre Meinung ändern.

 Ich würde aber auch wetten, dass viele heute für den Austritt gestimmt hätten, wenn es um Ihre private Gelder gegangen wäre.


----------



## ha.jo (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Erstaunt über dieses Ergebnis bin ich weniger.
  Eine Tendenz war zu erkennen (Auswertung Mitgliederbefragung).
  Unabhängig vom heutigen Ausgang, steht Herr Klasing deutlich für den, einzig, zeitgemäßen Weg.
  Offen und klar kommunizieren.
  Die Saat ist gelegt und ein Negieren wird immer schwieriger.
  Bleibt zu wünschen das Herr Klasing den eingeschlagenen Weg weiter folgen kann.


----------



## kati48268 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

|bigeyes
*Scheixxe!*
#d

#q

Ein Beispiel, mit dem man andere L-Verbände hätte scheuchen können, geht das Klo runter.
Verdammt! :r


----------



## Gardenfly (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

und wo sonnst rein-in ein Berufsfischerverband?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> und wo sonnst rein-in ein Berufsfischerverband?



Jedenfalls wäre das weniger schädlich für Angeln und Angler als der Naturschutzverband (VDSF)DAFV mit seiner nichtangelnden Präsidentin und dem überalterten und zerstrittenen Präsidium..

Bei soviel Dummheit der Mehrheit der Delegierten im LSFV-NDS sind die im gewässerbewirtschaftenden, anglerfeindlichen Naturschutzverband (VDSF)DAFV aber schon richtig aufgehoben..

10.000 Euro für Europaarbeit und die paar Kröten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, aber über 80% vom Haushalt für die Eigenverwaltung/versorgung im (VDSF)DAFV und fast 100.000 Euro für Casting sind doch eine klare Sprache und waren öffentlich.

Was soll dieser BV mit seiner mangelnden Kompetenz und unfähiger Finanzierung denn einem LV bringen?

Die haben es noch nicht mal bis heute geschafft, seit der VA Mitte September die Fragen zu beantworten, die Klasing da vorgelegt hatte - trotz Versprechen!

Ich bin gespannt, wie das Präsidium des LSFV-NDS bei diesem eindeutigen Misstrauensvotum zu seinen bundespolitischen Vorstellungen weitermachen wird/will..

Verdient haben es die organisierten Angelfischer beim LSFV-NDS jedenfalls nicht.......


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei soviel Dummheit der Mehrheit der Delegierten....
> 
> 
> Was soll dieser BV mit seiner mangelnden Kompetenz und unfähiger Finanzierung denn einem LV bringen?
> ...



 3 Zeilen habe ich stehen gelassen.

 Es muss nicht dumm sein, wenn man nun als (bald) größter L.V im B.V seinen Einfluss geltend machen kann.
 Ich denke das ist es, was die meisten Gegenstimmen gegen den Austritt heute verlangten.
 Die Frage ist, ob man so etwas bewirken kann.

 Mag ja auch sein das die Wähler heute, die Hoffnung haben, das der B.V sich später ähnlich entwickelt wie der L.V.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

jajajaja, das alte Lied, das in den letzten 30 Jahren ja schon so gut funktioniert hat.

Es tritt auch niemand in die KPD ein, weil er weniger Kommunisten will...

Trotz eindeutiger, von mir aufgeführter und auch vom NDS-Präsidium veröffentlichter Zahlen und Fakten, ist es dennoch für mich nur ignorante Dummheit, wenn man meint mit einer Gabel eine Güllegrube von innen leeren zu können und seinem engagierten Präsidium so  eindeutig das Misstrauen ausspricht..

Aber so wollen die das - so sollen sies kriegen - ich hoffe auf eine kräftige Beitragssteigerung  für den BV im Januar, damit sie für ihre  Dummheit wenigstens richtig bluten müssen..


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Ich denke so wird es ablaufen.
 Ganz doof wäre es, so die Führung im L.V zu verlieren.
 Die hat ja Jedem aufgezeigt warum sie mit dem Verbleib Bauchweh hat.

 Ich hoffe die Mehrheit behält recht und alles wird gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ganz doof wäre es, so die Führung im L.V zu verlieren.
> .


Wenn die nach so einem klaren Misstrauensvotum wirklich noch für diese Dummköpfe weiterarbeiten würden, hätten die mehr Glück als Verstan..., ok, falsch formuliert, habs gemerkt:
Viel mehr Glück, als verdient...


----------



## m-spec (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Ich warte jetzt mal ab wie lange es dauert bis Herr Klasing im DAFV Präsidium vertreten ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Aus welchem Grund sollte er sich das antun, wenn ihm nicht mal sein eigener LV folgt, sondern so klar das Misstrauen ausspricht??


----------



## Jose (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

...mögen haben sie schon gewollt aber dürfen sich nicht getraut...


----------



## m-spec (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund sollte er sich das antun, wenn ihm nicht mal sein eigener LV folgt, sondern so klar das Misstrauen ausspricht??



Ich habe da halt so ein Gefühl und spekulieren darf ja jeder


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

hört sich eher nach letzter Hoffnung an, um das abnicken zur (Kon)Fusion ohne Inhalte, Finanzierung und mit desaströsem Personal nachträglich zu rechtfertigen.

Das wird sich Klasing kaum antun - und warum sollte er auch?

Siehe auch:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei soviel Dummheit der Mehrheit der Delegierten im LSFV-NDS sind die im gewässerbewirtschaftenden, anglerfeindlichen Naturschutzverband (VDSF)DAFV aber schon richtig aufgehoben..
> 
> 10.000 Euro für Europaarbeit und die paar Kröten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, aber über 80% vom Haushalt für die Eigenverwaltung/versorgung im (VDSF)DAFV und fast 100.000 Euro für Casting sind doch eine klare Sprache und waren öffentlich.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blauzahn (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn die nach so einem klaren Misstrauensvotum wirklich noch für diese Dummköpfe weiterarbeiten würden, hätten die mehr Glück als Verstan..., ok, falsch formuliert, habs gemerkt:
> Viel mehr Glück, als verdient...



Ich hoffe im Gegensatz zu dir, dass Werner Klasing seinen Wählerauftrag auch weiterhin so ernst nimmt wie er es bis jetzt getan hat und nicht hinschmeisst.
Nicht von ungefähr hat er über den Austritt abstimmen lassen, da er eben nicht einem Internetforum vorsteht, sondern einer Körperschaft öffentlichen Rechts!

Und die Dummköpfe, wie du sie titulierst, waren bis vor kurzem noch die Helden der deutschen Anglerwelt...
Oder meintest du nur Klasing?

Und nun wieder "copy & paste"  #h


----------



## m-spec (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hört sich eher nach letzter Hoffnung an, um das abnicken zur (Kon)Fusion ohne Inhalte, Finanzierung und mit desaströsem Personal nachträglich zu rechtfertigen.
> 
> Das wird sich Klasing kaum antun - und warum sollte er auch?
> 
> Siehe auch:



Jeder hat seine Meinungen und Erfahrungen und extrapoliert daraus die Zukunft. Und ich glaube halt das Herr Klasing im Präsidium des DAFV auftauchen wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Oder meintest du nur Klasing?


Nein, das Präsidium..

Und ein solches Misstrauensvotum ist Grund genug zurückzutreten - Ich wette, dass Gabriel schon bei 50,01% gegen den Koalitionsvertrag samt Präsidium zurücktritt.

Und hier haben 2/3 dem Präsidium das Misstrauen ausgesprochen...

Würden die trotzdem weitermachen, hätten sie meinen höchsten Respekt.

Das ist dann Selbstverleugnung für das 1/3 Vernünftiger....



PS:
Der einzige LV als Körperschaft öffentlichen Rechtes ist meines Wissens übrigens der saarländische..
Der LSFV-NDS definitiv nicht..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Kann mir mal ein Insider erklären, warum in Niedersachsen angeblich so viele Vereine mit dem Austritt aus dem Landesverband gedroht haben, wenn der LV aus dem Bundesverband ausgetreten wäre.

So ganz verstehe ich nicht, was die Vereine mehrheitlich bewegt, im Bundesverein bleiben zu wollen. Was ist der Mehrwert?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Gewohnheit und Dummheit - nix Mehrwert oder überhaupt irgendein Wert.......


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Ich habe von einen zähneknirschenden Befürworter folgendes Statement gehört: nicht wieder eine Spaltung in 2 Verbände und hoffen das die Biologie die Sesself***** erledigt



 Augen zu und abwarten. Wie gewohnt.


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Die Frage ist wie entschlossen der Vorstand wirklich hinter dem Entschluss zum Austritt stand ?

 Das Ganze, ist recht vielfältig zu betrachten.
 Richtig war sicherlich die Ankündigung der Kündigung durch den Vorstand, die nun endgültig abgestimmt wurde.
 Alle wurden auf Probleme beim B.V hingewiesen, die zu Betragserhöhungen führen wird.


 Nun hat sich die Mehrheit entschieden, auch Risiken von Beitragserhöhungen des B.V zu tragen.

 Der L.V Vorstand ist Raus, seinen Job hat er richtig gemacht. Entschieden haben die Vereine, das Sie das Risiko aus Überzeugung übernehmen.

 Anmerkung: Ich habe heute, nichts von einer Forderung des Austrittes vernommen, lediglich Stimmen zum Verbleib meldeten sich zu Wort.
 Erstaunlich, das trotzdem recht viele für ein Austreten stimmten.


----------



## Deep Down (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Kann mir mal ein Insider erklären, warum in Niedersachsen angeblich so viele Vereine mit dem Austritt aus dem Landesverband gedroht haben, wenn der LV aus dem Bundesverband ausgetreten wäre.
> 
> So ganz verstehe ich nicht, was die Vereine mehrheitlich bewegt, im Bundesverein bleiben zu wollen. Was ist der Mehrwert?



Ehrlich? Man befürchtete den VDSF-Ausweis abgegeben zu müssen, in den man jahrelang seine Marken klebte!


----------



## BMP (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Ich war vor Ort auf der Versammlung.
Mir hat Werner sehr leid getan, der wurde teilweise angefuxt von einigen Vereinen. Klare Argumente von den JA sagern gab es keine. Es war nicht ein klarer Wortbeitrag dabei, der mich überzeugt hätte für ein Verbleib im Verband. Dafür wurde es aber sehr Emotional. 
Ich würde mir aber Wünschen, das die Präsentation von Werner allen Anglern gezeigt wird. Diese hat mal klar und deutlich gezeigt, wie es mit unserem Dachverband wirklich aussieht.


----------



## Hezaru (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

kompliziert das ganze,
immerhin waren sie so fair das ganze abstimmen zu lassen.
Weshalb so Abgestimmt wurde vertehe ich jetzt nicht. 
Das war schon mal ne Aktion die neu ist bei Anglerverbänden.
(mit Anglerverbänden meine ich LVs nicht den DAFV).
Gut das ein Kritiker weiter dabei ist, schlecht dass sie weiter Beiträge zahlen. Sie sind ja von einigen Vereinen erpresst worden (Austritt aus dem LV)
Aber ie gets weiter?
Knackpunkt sind die Finanzen.
Ich sehe keinen Vorteil für die LVs im DAFV zu sein.
Zum DAV, wozu brauchen die einen DAFV? Die könnten wieder Austreten ohne den gerinsten Nachteil. Dann könnten sie wieder ihre eigentlichen Ziele verfolgen.
Vergleich:
In Bayern war früher die CSU alleinbeherschend. Bis die Grünen kamen. Dann musste die CSU etwas Grüner werden un den drohenden Stimmenverlust abzumildern.
So sehe ich das auch beim DAFV.
Die ausgetretenen LVs und die noch austreten wollen könnten ja eine IGAngeln gründen oder beitreten.
Sich per Mail oder was weiss ich kurzschliessen und dann veröffentlichen


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



BMP schrieb:


> Ich war vor Ort auf der Versammlung.
> Mir hat Werner sehr leid getan, der wurde teilweise angefuxt von einigen Vereinen. Klare Argumente von den JA sagern gab es keine. Es war nicht ein klarer Wortbeitrag dabei, der mich überzeugt hätte für ein Verbleib im Verband. Dafür wurde es aber sehr Emotional.
> Ich würde mir aber Wünschen, das die Präsentation von Werner allen Anglern gezeigt wird. Diese hat mal klar und deutlich gezeigt, wie es mit unserem Dachverband wirklich aussieht.


So sind auch meine Infos abseits der Schönrednerei..
Danke für die Infos direkt von vor Ort..


----------



## Hezaru (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

ups, vergessen
die 2 Euro Beitragserhöhung, sind die für den LV oder was;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Ja, BV kommt oben drauf.


----------



## Dunraven (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

War ein langer Tag. Um 4 Uhr auf und kurz vor 22 Uhr wieder Zuhause.
Das Präsidium hat die Fakten auf den Tisch gelegt.
Darauf hingewiesen dass das Geld im DAFV vorne und hinten nicht reicht, aufgezeigt was da bisher so schief gelaufen ist.
Dann haben sie gesagt das sie bewusst keine Empfehlung geben wollen, die Zahlen sollten für sich sprechen (was sie auch taten, und so wurden auch persönliche Angriffe und Streitereien verhindert. Alle wollen ja weiterhin zusammenarbeiten).

Dann kamen die Befürworter des Verbleibs zu Wort und die Argumente waren Wünsche und Hoffnungen.

Wir haben mit starken Gegnern zu kämpfen, allen voran auch die PETA. Wir brauchen einen starken Verband mit einer Stimme um gegen unsere Gegner vorzugehen. <--- Man bedenke, Werner hatte vorher auch betont das der DAFV die PETA ignorieren will und meint jede Beachtung sei eine Aufwertung selbiger!

10.000 Euro gibt der DAFV für Europaarbeit aus, das ist aber (wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe) nur eine Mitgliedschaft im Europäischen Verband. Richtige Arbeit wird da nicht vom DAFV geleistet. 
Ein paar der  Befürworter des Verbleibs sagten immer wieder wie wichtig die Interessenvertretung in der EU sei und das sie wichtiger sei als die im Land. Im Land muss man ausführen was die EU entscheidet. Die Hinweise des Vorstandes, das im Land entscheiden wird wie es vor Ort umgesetzt wird wurden von einigen weggewischt. Die EU sei wichtiger, darum müsse es eine starke Vertretung da geben. Das es die bisher nicht gab und gibt war egal. Sie glauben einfach das die kommt (ohne Geld dafür), so mein Eindruck.
Für diese Hoffnung bezahlen sie gerne 2 Euro, bzw. deutlich mehr, da ja auch vom Präsidium klar gemacht wurde das der Steuerberater mindestens eine 50-75 Cent als nötig ansieht um überleben zu können. Um die verbrauchten Rücklagen aufzubauen muss es mehr sein. Aber auch das war egal, 1-2 Euro mehr ist das wert, so die Befürworter des Verbleibs.

Alle lobten die gute Arbeit des Präsidiums auf Landesebene und was sie da erreicht haben. Auch da hatte ich das Gefühl das sie die selbe gute Arbeit einfach vom DAFV demnächst erwarten.

Weitere Argumente waren das es den DAFV ja erst seit wenigen Monaten gibt, da kann er noch nichts bewirken. Mann sollte ihm die gebührende Zeit zugestehen und so lange abwarten.

Auch sagten einige es sei verwerflich/feige so eine Fusion zu beschließen und dann die Verband finanziell im Stich zu lassen wenn es ihm schlecht geht, um ihn damit noch weiter runter zu reißen.

Andere wollen immer noch die eine Stimme, die es auch mit der Rücknahme der Kündigung nicht gibt (da ja andere definitiv draußen sind)

Bei einigen war auch die Hoffnung von innen heraus etwas zu bewirken.

Zusammengefasst träumen die von einem Verband wie Thomas und wir alle ihn uns ähnlich wünschen. Einen der für uns kämpft. 
Das es in der Vergangenheit nicht so war, und das in der Zukunft einfach das Geld für sowas fehlt, geschweige denn ein Konzept und eine einheitliche Richtung, das wird ausgeblendet. Da ist dieses helle Lichte der Hoffnung, an das sie sich wie Motten klammern, ohne zu sehen das es dieses so aktuell nicht gibt. Keine Ahnung wie lange sie abwarten wollen um ihren Traum als gescheitert zu sehen und dann das zu machen was sie auch sagten "Austreten kann man immer noch". Das ist meine subjektive Meinung.

Einig waren sie sich darin das es bei sowas nicht um das Geld gehen sollte. Für die Hoffnung wollen sie gerne 2 Euro für nichts außer der Hoffnung verpulvern. 

Die Diskussion über eine Beitragserhöhung des LV wurde hinter die Abstimmung gelegt, weil die Befürworter des Verbleibs das als Beeinflussungsversuch sahen.

Da die vom Vorstand gedachte geheime Abstimmung nicht durchgeführt werden konnte, weil sich einige nicht an die einfachen Anweisungen der mit der Durchführung beauftragten Mandatsprüfungskommission (auch hier Befürworter und Gegner vertreten) gehalten haben , wurde offen Abgestimmt. Wie hitzig die Stimmung einiger Befürwortern des Verbleibs war sah man da in einer Drohung eines einzelnen, der juristische Schritte einleiten wollte wenn nicht geheim abgestimmt wird, wie er es beantragt hatte. Da der Antrag aber zu spät gestellt wurde, und die Satzung normal offene Abstimmungen vorsieht, war das wohl kein Problem. 

Die Abstimmung brachte dann halt da traurige Ergebnis.
Das Präsidium sagte das es diese demokratische Entscheidung respektiert, und bat darum das alle anderen es ebenfalls machen.

Dann ging es um die Beitragserhöhung. Es standen 2 Euro im Raum, da man die ja bei einem Austritt eingespart hätte, und statt den Beitrag zu senken hätte man dann ja einfach alles beim alten lassen können. Die Mehreinnahmen sollen in einen weiteren Biologen (bisher geringfügig beschäftigt), jemanden für professionelle Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und einer Teilzeit Verwaltungskraft investiert werden. Im letzten Jahr waren die Biologen schon so stark im Einsatz für die Mitgliedsvereine, dass sehr viele Überstunden angefallen waren. Ein Bedarf ist also da, die Mitgliedsvereine nutzen sie eifrig, und sie haben schon einiges bewirkt. Es wurde auch nochmal vom Präsidium darauf aufmerksam gemacht wie unsere Gegner bei den Entscheidungsträgern auf Landesebene auftreten. Da sind Fachleute und Anwälte (bezahlt durch die Spenden an Nabu, PETA usw.) dabei. Dem muss man ebenfalls professionell entgegentreten.

Was jetzt aber für mich, und andere, unverständlich war, die selben Leute die gerade noch kein Problem damit hatten 2 Euro + X (mindestens 50-75 Cent um den Status Quo ohne Rücklagen zu erhalten! 1-2 Euro mehr um Rücklagen aufzubauen, und wenn man wirklich mal etwas Geld über haben möchte für das worauf die Befürworter des Verbleibs hoffen) abzudrücken, und eine mögliche Beitragserhöhung um 50-100% ganz locker sahen, genau diese Leute argumentierten wild dagegen 2 Euro mehr zu zahlen für konkrete Arbeit im Landesverband, die ihnen - im Gegensatz zur nicht vorhandenen (und nicht gewünschten, siehe PETA) Arbeit im DAFV. 

Wo die beim DAFV noch gerne 2 Euro für nichts als eine Hoffnung in weiter ferne zahlen wollen, ja dafür auch gerne Beitragserhöhungen zwischen 37,5% und 100% hinnimmt, da sind die 2 Euro Erhöhung nicht der vom Präsidium genannte Preis eines Gummifisches/10% eines Wobblers, von denen man im Jahr einige versenkt (oder für Stipper der Preis des 1/4 Liters Maden jede Woche), nein da waren sie eine Erhöhung um 80%!
Und das schlimme ist, diese Erhöhung kommt nach über 30 Jahren stabilem Beitrags mit einer jährlichen Inflationsrate von knapp 2% 
Auch der Vergleich der 2,50 Euro Beitrag mit den 6,50 Euro von Weser-Ems, und den Beträgen von anderen Landesverbänden, die auch bei 4,50 Euro oder höher liegen, aber ihren Biologen durch die noch zusätzlich anfallende Fischereiabgabe finanzieren, war kein schlagkräftiges Argument. Das könne man den Mitgliedern nicht vermitteln. 

Ich muss gestehen ich habe auch erst später kapiert das es denen nicht um die 2 Euro ging, sondern das sie dabei die 1-2 Euro im Kopf haben die sie ja für ihre Hoffnungen, das irgendwann der DAFV mal etwas fürm uns Angler machen könnte, ebenfalls  bezahlen müssen. Und das sind dann evtl. nicht 2 Euro mehr sondern 4 Euro mehr. Nachdem mir das klar wurde kann ich auch das Problem verstehen. Ich weiß auch nicht wie sie ihren Mitgliedern vermitteln wollen das sie, statt alles beim alten 2,50 Euro Beitrag zu belassen, und dafür dann die zusätzlichen Mitarbeiter (die für ihre Vereine arbeiten) zu bekommen, dafür waren den Beitrag auf evt. 5,50 Euro bis 6,50 Euro (je nachdem was der DAFV nächstes Jahr als Erhöhung beschließt, und bei einer kleinen eben auch im Jahr darauf usw.) für aktuell und in unabsehbarer Zeit die selbe Leistung zu erhöhen. Kein Wunder das sie da Kopfschmerzen bekommen.

Mal sehen wie zufrieden sie bei der nächsten JHV mit der Entscheidung noch sind.


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Herzlichen Dank für den sehr ausführlichen Bericht #6


----------



## ralf-fennig (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Kann man die erwähnte "Präsentation" des Landesverbandes zu diesem Problem irgendwo einsehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Nur, damit auch das klar ist:
Das Präsidium stimmte geschlossen für den Austritt..

*Und Werner Klasing ist nun leider eh verbrannt für den Bundesverband, der braucht da nicht mehr hinfahren.*

Nach all dem, was er und sein Präsidium da aufgearbeitet, aufbereitet und vorgelegt haben, nachdem das Präsidium des (VDSF)DAFV nicht mal trotz Versprechen (seit Mitte September!!) seine Fragen beantwortet hat, da braucht Klasing oder der LSFV-NDS keine Kritik mehr anbringen im BV..

Die wissen ja, dass die niedersächsische Pro-BV-Fraktion, 2/3 gross, eh jede Stimme gegen den Bundesverband trotz eindeutiger Fakten niederstimmen wird.

Der LSFV-NDS bekam schon mit Kündigungsandrohung keine Antworten vom BV trotz Versprechen!!

Warum sollte sich nun jemand die Mühe machen, wenn die Trottel in Niedersachsen für die Arbeit und das Fragestellen noch ihrem Präsidium mit 2/3 das Misstrauen aussprechen statt ihm zu folgen?

Aber so wollten die das eben, den Regeln der Demokratie folgend in NDS...

Ich hoffe auf eine kräftige Beitragserhöhung, damit die wenigstens das schlucken müssen...............


@ Dunraven:
DANKE für den ausführlichen Bericht!!

In die Richtung gingen gestern auch noch alle Anrufe...



PS:
Ein Freund meinte gestern noch (der hatte das Ergebnis vorhergesagt), die Angler sind so blöde, die wachen erst auf, wenn sie das Angeln verboten kriegen - und die organisierten werden dann halt casten gehen..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum sollte sich nun jemand die Mühe machen, wenn die Trottel in Niedersachsen für die Arbeit und das Fragestellen noch ihrem Präsidium mit 2/3 das Misstrauen aussprechen statt ihm zu folgen?
> 
> ..


 
Habe ich hier irgend etwas überlesen?

Wer hat einen Antrag auf Misstrauen gegen das Präsidium gestellt und wo wurde darüber mit welchem Ergebnis abgestimmt?

Es wurde niemanden das Misstrauen ausgesprochen, nur weil die Mehrheit anderer Meinung ist wie das Präsidium. Das ist eine ganz normale demokratische Meinungsbildung, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Deswegen kann man dem Präsidium nach wie vor vertrauen und deren Arbeit wertschätzen.

Was Du überall reininterpretierst ist ja wirklich der Knüller.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Wenn das Präsidium einstimmig für Austritt stimmt, Fakten und Zahlen entsprechend vorlegt und über Jahre hinweg nun für den Austritt gearbeitet hat, ist ein solches Ergebnis ein klares Misstrauensvotum für die Arbeit des Präsidiums auf Bundesebene, was denn sonst?? - dass Du wieder mal Nebelkerzen werfen willst und jetzt wieder aufs rein formalistische zurückgehst, nun gut....


Ich brachte schon das Beispiel mit der SPD, wo sicher das Präsidium schon bei 50,01% gegen den Koalitionsvertrag zurücktreten wird, weil man das dann als Misstrauen sehen würde - und nicht erst bei 2/3 wie hier.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn das Präsidium einstimmig für Austritt stimmt, Fakten und Zahlen entsprechend vorlegt und über Jahre hinweg nun für den Austritt gearbeitet hat, ist ein solches Ergebnis ein klares Misstrauensvotum für die Arbeit des Präsidiums auf Bundesebene, was denn sonst?? - .


 
Nein, ein ganz normales Abstimmungsergebnis, wo das Präsidium die gleiche Stimmenmöglichkeit wie die Vereine hat.

Sie gehörten zu dem Drittel, welches dem Mehrheitsvotum unterlegen ist. Das hat mit Misstrauen nicht die Bohne zu tun.

Ein Präsidium vertritt die Mitglieder und dessen Mehrheit und fertig ist der Lack.

Wenn Du das nicht verstehst, solltest Du eventuell mal langsam drüber nachdenken dir einen Lehrgang über Vereinsführung zu genehmigen, denn scheinbar hast Du von der Materie "Verein" nicht den geringsten Plan..




> dass Du wieder mal Nebelkerzen werfen willst und jetzt wieder aufs rein formalistische zurückgehst, nun gut....


 
Das sind keine Nebelkerzen, das ist pure Realität und Vereinsrecht.

Der einzige, der versucht zu vernebeln bist gerade Du.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Zumindest ein Teil des Präsidiums sieht das genauso wie ich. Mit Klasing selber hab ich noch nicht telefoniert, werde das aber natürlich noch machen..

Auch wie sich das Präsidium da nun verhalten wird (insgesamt oder einzelne Personen. Weitermachen, wenn ja wie - oder gleich Rücktritt) ist ungeklärt und wird ein paar Tage "sacken lassen" benötigen..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zumindest ein Teil des Präsidiums sieht das genauso wie ich. ..


 
Wenn die das so sehen, dann sitzen sie dort unter falschen Vorraussetzungen und hätten sich für solch einen Job nie zur Verfügung stellen dürfen. Nur weil die Mehrheit nicht deren Meinung ist zu gehen, das wäre für mich ein Armutszeugnis. 

Der DAFV ist nur ein minimaler Bruchteil der LV-Arbeit und -Aufgaben, und das Präsidium ist nur Vertreter der Vereine. 

Wer denkt, dass dort die Präsidiumsmeinung Gesetz ist, der hat da nichts zu suchen und hat keine Ahnung von Vereinsarbeit und Demokratie, sowie Vereinsrecht und sollte dann wirklich gehen.

Hätten sie vor der Kündigung abstimmen lassen, dann hätten sie gleich gewusst, woran sie sind und die Vorabfrage an die Vereine hatte doch auch schon eine gewisse Richtungsweisung, zumindest hätte man sich das Ergebnis denken können. 

Insofern habe ich kein Verständnis dafür, sowas als Misstrauensvotum zu sehen. Persönliche Eitelkeiten haben hier nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Wenn jemand sagt, dass er nach so einer Abstimmung denen Platz machen will, welche die Mehrheitsmeinung vertreten, der ist schlicht ehrenhaft.

Sesselkleber haben u. a. auch den (VDSF)DAFV da hingebracht, wo er heute ist.

Wenn sich das Präsidium  des LSFV-NDS (und/oder Einzelne) fürs weitermachen unter Selbstverleugnung entscheiden würde, hätten sie meinen höchsten Respekt - und verdient hätten es die 2/3 im LSFV-NDS in meinen Augen eh nicht..

Wenn sich das Präsidium (und/oder Einzelne) fürs aufhören entscheiden würde, hätten sie auch meinen höchsten Respekt.

Da sie so ihrer Verantwortung und dem Wahlergebnis gerecht werden würden und der Mehrheit ihre Plätze anbieten würden, statt an Sesseln zu kleben.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass jemand nach so einer Abstimmung denen Platz machen will, welche die Mehrheitsmeinung vertreten, ist schlicht ehrenhaft.
> 
> Sesselkleber haben u. a. auch den (VDSF)DAFV da hingebracht, wo er heute ist.
> 
> ...


 

Nach wie vor ändert das nichts, das Präsidium ist von Angfang an dafür da, die Mehrheit seiner Mitglieder zu vertreten, nur dafür lassen sie sich wählen. Die Kündigung war ein Alleingang, ohne Mehrheitsvotum, also ganz alleine Risiko des Präsidiums, welches sie sich hätten sparen können.


----------



## antonio (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nach wie vor ändert das nichts, das Präsidium ist von Angfang an dafür da, die Mehrheit seiner Mitglieder zu vertreten, nur dafür lassen sie sich wählen. Die Kündigung war ein Alleingang, ohne Mehrheitsvotum, also ganz alleine Risiko des Präsidiums, welches sie sich hätten sparen können.



hätten sie sich nicht. wenn die abstimmung anders herum ausgegangen wäre, hätte das den verband unnötig geld gekostet.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Das wurde alles zigmal erklärt, da ging es um Fristen, dass man nicht mehr 2014 noch hätte zahlen müssen, musste man zu dem Zeitpunkt kündigen
Mit einstimmigen Präsidiumsentscheidungen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



antonio schrieb:


> hätten sie sich nicht. wenn die abstimmung anders herum ausgegangen wäre, hätte das den verband unnötig geld gekostet.
> 
> antonio


 

Hätten Sie problemlos auf ihrer letzten JHV abstimmen lassen können, dann hätte es keinen Cent mehr gekostet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Da wurde abgestimmt, das bis nach der JHV des (VDSF)DAFV auf gestern zu verschieben, da bis zu dem Zeitpunkt vom Bundesverband noch keinerlei Zahlen und Fakten geliefert worden waren...

War doch alles öffentlich.......

Davon ab:
Was die größere Blödheit ist - wie die anderen LV ohne Zahlen und Fakten der (Kon)Fusion zu zustimmen.......

......oder wie Niedersachsen NACH Vorlage der desaströsen Zahlen und Fakten - mit schon angekündigter Beitragserhöhung für keine Leistung - für den Verbleib in der Trümmertruppe zu stimmen, darüber kann man sicherlich trefflich streiten....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da wurde abgestimmt, das bis nach der JHV des (VDSF)DAFV auf gestern zu verschieben, da bis zu dem Zeitpunkt vom Bundesverband noch keinerlei Zahlen und Fakten geliefert worden waren...
> 
> War doch alles öffentlich.......


 

Ja, aber trotzdem hätten sie sich da schon eine Grundmeinung holen können und komischerweise waren dort die Mehrheitsmeinungen für das Präsidium überhaupt kein Problem, denn es lagen ja immerhin Dringlichkeitsvorträge seitens einiger Mitgliedsverein vor, dort schon abzustimmen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Was ja mehrheitlich abgelehnt wurde - auch alles öffentlich,..


----------



## BMP (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich brachte schon das Beispiel mit der SPD, wo sicher das Präsidium schon bei 50,01% gegen den Koalitionsvertrag zurücktreten wird, weil man das dann als Misstrauen sehen würde - und nicht erst bei 2/3 wie hier.



Thomas wenn hier 50,01% im Bord gegen deine Fullquotes abstimmen würden, würdest du dann gleich komplett aus dem Bord austreten ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Erstens bin ich hier nicht das Thema, ein Unternehmen/Medium mit einem Verein zu vergleichen ist man zudem schon gewohnt von manchen - richtiger wird's dadurch nicht................


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was ja mehrheitlich abgelehnt wurde - auch alles öffentlich,..


 

Wie gesagt da war die Mehrheit kein Problem, und nun heueln da einige Rum..., kein Verständnis, sorry.



> Thomas wenn hier 50,01% im Bord gegen deine Fullquotes abstimmen würden, würdest du dann gleich komplett aus dem Bord austreten ?


 
Thomas nie, der würde hier auch noch kämpfen, wenn er alleine wäre.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wie gesagt da war die Mehrheit kein Problem, und nun heueln da einige Rum..., kein Verständnis, sorry.
> 
> .



Weil das ja damals die Meinung des Präsidiums wie der Mehrheit war.

Das es anständig ist, wenn man keine Mehrheiten mehr bekommt,  dann zurückzutreten und denen mit der Mehrheitsmeinung Platz zu machen, damit die ihre Politik in voller Konsequenz auch umsetzen können, das scheint eben nicht jeder "Vereinsdemokrat" hier so zu sehen..

Muss man ja nicht so sehen, lässt aber tief blicken....


----------



## BMP (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Ich finde das Beispiel passt schon.

Ich hatte auch nicht den Eindruck als wenn Werner das gestern als Persönliche Niederlage angesehen hat. Er war "not amused" über das Ergebnis, aber man konnte sehen, das er professionell genug ist, um sich der Mehrheit anzuschließen.

Das in der anschließenden Diskussion um die 2 Euro LSVF Erhöhung Worte gefallen sind wie "Du bist Inkompetent" usw., das hat Ihn viel mehr getroffen. Aber auch dort, war er schlau genug, sich in keine Diskussion einzulassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Wie gesagt, man wird sehen.

Ich habe die Nachricht, dass man das alles erst mal sacken lassen muss..

Was mehr als verständlich ist..

Die könnten nur froh sein in NDS, wenn die vom Präsidium jetzt nicht hinschmeissen deswegen und Platz machen für die Mehrheit.

Sondern sich selbst verleugnen in bundespolitischer Hinsicht, um weiter für den LV was im Land zu machen.

Verdient haben es die NDSler nicht, wünschen kann man es ihnen aber nur..

Und dass die (Kon)Fusionäre einen zahlenden, wegen der Abstimmung zukünftig aber im Bund durchsetzungsschwachen LSFV-NDS, gerne haben wollen, das ist auch klar und war absehbar ..


----------



## Sharpo (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Das kann man schon als Nackenschlag gegen den Vorstand im LSFV Nds. werten.
Es stärkt nicht die Arbeit und das Vertrauen in und von W. Klasing.

Das ist ganz klar eine Niederlage für W. Klasing, auch wenn diese demokratisch herbei geführt wurde.
Gerade mit den Blick auf die Brisanz einer Mitgliedschaft im DAFV.

Die Arbeit im DAFV wird verdammt schwer für W. Klasing.
Im Grunde ist er nun ein zahnloser Tiger. Jede Entscheidung im DAFV müsste er sich im LV von den Delegierten absegnen lassen.
Hier würde ich schon die Gewissensfrage stellen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

So einfach ist das.


----------



## Sharpo (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



BMP schrieb:


> Ich finde das Beispiel passt schon.
> 
> Ich hatte auch nicht den Eindruck als wenn Werner das gestern als Persönliche Niederlage angesehen hat. Er war "not amused" über das Ergebnis, aber man konnte sehen, das er professionell genug ist, um sich der Mehrheit anzuschließen.
> 
> Das in der anschließenden Diskussion um die 2 Euro LSVF Erhöhung Worte gefallen sind wie "Du bist Inkompetent" usw., das hat Ihn viel mehr getroffen. Aber auch dort, war er schlau genug, sich in keine Diskussion einzulassen.



Hätte er mit sofortigen Rücktritt drohen sollen?
Was sollte er machen? Eine Aufführung ala Rumpelstielzchen?

Er wird das Ergebnis sich die nächsten tage durch den Kopf gehen lassen und daraus seine Schlüsse ziehn.
Ein Rücktritt von W. Klasing & Co. wäre für den LSFV Nds. eine weitere Schlappe die man sich dort nicht leisten kann.

Oder gibt es kompentente mögliche Nachfolger?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Klar, die Mehrheit, die zukünftig ohne Leistung gerne mehr Geld für den BV bezahlen will, aber meckert, für mehr Leistung dem LV mehr zu bezahlen, die werden schon "kompetente" Leute haben, oder glaubst Du nicht?


----------



## Sharpo (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klar, die Mehrheit, die zukünftig ohne Leistung gerne mehr Geld für den BV bezahlen will, aber meckert, für mehr Leistung dem LV mehr zu bezahlen, die werden schon "kompetente" Leute haben, oder glaubst Du nicht?



Es wird Gesprächsbedarf bestehen wie es weiter gehen soll.

Man erinnere sich auch was vor der Fusion in Richtung Klasing etc. abging.

Da steht/ stand ein Team an vorderster Front und verlangt Aufklärung etc. und muss sich dafür im VDSF beschimpfen, beleidigen und mobben lassen.

Und dann dieses Ergebnis, dass ist hart.


----------



## Honeyball (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur, damit auch das klar ist:
> Das Präsidium stimmte geschlossen für den Austritt..
> 
> *Und Werner Klasing ist nun leider eh verbrannt für den Bundesverband, der braucht da nicht mehr hinfahren.*
> ...



Sehe ich noch lange nicht so.
Eine echte Niederlage für das Angeln wäre es, wenn Werner Klasing als der einzige laute Kritiker sich jetzt in den Schmollwinkel zurückziehen würde. Dabei brauchen wir genau solche Kämpfer für die gute Sache wie ihn.
Ist doch ein ganz anderes Kaliber als z.B. der Rheinische, der vorher immer den Lauten macht und dann, wenn es drauf ankommt, brav im Sinne des Senilenrates abstimmt.:m

Klar können die Murksmacher jetzt frohlocken, aber sie werden sich auch zukünftig warm anziehen müssen.#6

Das Problem in NDS ist ja auch nicht, dass man mit dem BV zufrieden ist, sondern dass es keinem, auch Werner Klasing nicht, gelungen ist, rechtzeitig zur Abstimmung eine wirklich gangbare Alternative zu bieten.
Wünschenswert und richtungsweisend wäre das Ganze erst, wenn man als LV z.B. auch die Möglichkeit hätte, stimmberechtigtes Mitglied im DFV zu werden und dementsprechend nicht außen vor sitzen würde, wenn es um Europafragen geht. Genau das war doch letzlich das Ausschlaggebende Argument. Die Delegierten hatten die Wahl zwischen "gar nicht vertreten sein" und "gar nicht vertreten werden" also nur zwischen Unmöglich und Unfähig.
Und da haben sie sich halt ganz dem typisch menschlichen Verhalten bei Mangel an Hintergrundwissen eben dafür entschieden, lieber den Weg der jetzt Unfähigen zu gehen und das LV-Präsidium in die Pflicht zu nehmen, denen Beine zu machen, um doch noch sowas wie Fähigkeit da raus zu kitzeln. Wer sich nicht wie wir intensiv und seit Jahren mit der Materie beschäftigt, hat eben keine Ahnung, was da wirklich abgeht.
Machen wir uns nichts vor, solange es keine wirkliche bundesweite Alternative zu diesem Konfusionsverband gibt, wird dieser auch weiter bestehen, und getreu dem Motto "Was schert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern" werden die halt entgegen geltender Fusionsbeschlüsse durchdrücken, die willigen Kühe Landesverbände noch mehr zu melken, in der klaren und berechtigten Erwartung, dass die Schafherde Angler brav mitblökend auch jede erhöhte Zeche zahlen wird.

Ich freu mich jetzt erstmal auf Norwegen im Mai, und nach Holland ist es ja für mich auch nicht so weit.|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dabei brauchen wir genau solche Kämpfer für die gute Sache wie ihn.
> .............



Nach dieser Abstimmung ist er eben leider im BV nicht mehr als ein zahnloser Tiger, wie das Sharpo so treffend formulierte..



Honeyball schrieb:


> Die Delegierten hatten die Wahl zwischen "gar nicht vertreten sein" und "gar nicht vertreten werden" also nur zwischen Unmöglich und Unfähig.


Treffend - und selber schuld....

Die Mehrheit der organisierten, naturschützenden Angelfischer wollte das eben so - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend - dass man einen Bundesverband ohne Inhalte und Ziele, ohne Finanzierung (die Beitragserhöhung kommt ja nicht, weil wir unrecht hatten mit unseren Zahlen...) und mit katastrophalem Personal (nichtangelnde Präsidentin, nicht mehr in den Bundestag gewählt, überaltertes, VDSF-lastiges Präsidium).

Man muss auch gönnen können, wenn die das so wollen............

Und unter diesen Gesichtspunkten und dem was Sharpo schrieb (die Anfeindungen im Vorfeld der (Kon)Fusion gegen Klasing), und dass schon bisher das Präsidium des (VDSF)DAFV die Fragen vom LSFV-NDS nicht beantwortet hat und diesen ausgrenzte, und die NDS nun zahnlose Tiger sind (im Sinne sich für Angler einzusetzen - im Sinne des blinden abnickens von mehr Kohle für keine Leistung natürlich nicht...), darf und kann man vom von der Vereinsdemokratie so hart getroffenen LV-Präsidium nicht erwarten dürfen, ohne Rückhalt in diesen Fragen durch ihren LV da im Bund irgendwas bewegen zu können...


----------



## Honeyball (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach dieser Abstimmung ist er eben leider im BV nicht mehr als ein zahnloser Tiger, wie das Sharpo so treffend formulierte...



Muss er statt der Zähne halt die Krallen benutzen :m
Klar ist es leichter, eine Beute zu reißen und zu kauen statt sie langsam und genüsslich auszulutschen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Du vergisst:
Sein LV will das aber nicht.

2/3 wollen den BV bezahlen, ohne dafür Leistung zu kriegen

Er kann nicht gegen seinen LV im Bund agieren.

Er kann nur sich selber verleugnen im Bund, um im Land weitermachen zu können.

Gilt ja nicht nur für Werner Klasing, sondern für das ganze Präsidium, das ja geschlossen für den Austritt stimmte...


----------



## Sharpo (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Verteten hin oder her. 
Hier sollte man vorab mal klären in wie weit der DAFV überhaupt in Europa vertreten ist und welchen Einfluss diese Vertretung hat.
Auch deren Ziele wären interessant.
Für ausschliesslich Casting brauch ich diese Lobby nicht. 

Im Bezug auf das EU- Parlament und deren Ausschüsse gibt es kein Mitsprache- geschweige denn ein Anhörungsrecht.

Hier ist man erstmal abhängig von der Lobbyarbeit einer Frau Dr. H.- K..


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Ist und war alles schon öffentlich, auch vom LSFV-öffentlich gemacht und nochmal auf der Sitzung erklärt.

10.000  Euro für Europaarbeit (Beiträge und Reisekosten Präsidentin/Präsidium) bei über 1,4 Mio. Ausgaben (und da schon Unterdeckung) ist dem (VDSF)DAFV die Vertretung in Europa "wert"...

Und das war 2/3 vom LSFV-NDS eben "genug", um weiterhin dabei bleiben zu wollen.

Was soll das Präsidium des LV da jetzt machen?

Die Delegierten WOLLEN das so.......


----------



## Sharpo (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Muss er statt der Zähne halt die Krallen benutzen :m
> Klar ist es leichter, eine Beute zu reißen und zu kauen statt sie langsam und genüsslich auszulutschen...



Auch die sind leider stumpf.
Das ganze ist eine psychologische Sache..
Da sitzt nun ein Vorsitzender als Delegierter im DAFV der keine uneingeschränkte Rückendeckung mehr hat.
Welchen Eindruck macht dies auf die anderen Delegierten?
Ich kann es Dir sagen: "Lass den mal Reden, dem sein LV steht eh nicht dahinter."

Edit: Klasing hat doch bis jetzt nichts bewirkt. Ausser Krawall vor der Fusion im VDSF und den Krawall im DAFV (Misstrauensantrag) ist doch nichts rumgekommen.
Und nun die Niederlage im eigenen LV.

Den kann man doch nicht mehr ernst nehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

eben.


----------



## Brotfisch (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Ganz offensichtlich hat sich da wohl reichlich von der Emotionalität der Sitzung übertragen. Ich empfehle: Abwarten!

Sicher, ein Run ist das nicht, was Werner Klasing da gerade bundespolitisch hat. Aber vielleicht waren die Erwartungen insbesondere der DAFV-Gegner einfach zu groß. Da kommt einer, der nachfragt, nachrechnet. Gut so. Aber das allein bringt doch nicht das dicke Schiff DAFV zum Sinken. Es braucht wie immer Mehrheiten und die zu erarbeiten braucht auch dann eine Weile, wenn man meint, gute Argumente für sich zu haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Meine Prophezeiung bleibt:
Wenn das Präsidium im LSFV-NDS weiterarbeitet, werden die sich nicht mehr groß im BV einbringen, sondern sich aufs Land konzentrieren.

Warum sollten sie das auch, nach diesem Misstrauensvotum gegen ihre bisherige Bundesverbandspolitik????


----------



## Dunraven (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur, damit auch das klar ist:
> Das Präsidium stimmte geschlossen für den Austritt..



Das habe ich als klar vorausgesetzt. 
Gab  aber auch da eine Diskussion durch einen der Gegner des Austritts in  der Mandatsprüfungskommission. Der wollte nicht das ein Präsidiumsmitglied seinen Job als Delegierter des Bezirks ausübt und  neben seiner Vorstandsstimme auch 3-4 Stimmen des von ihm vertretenen  Bezirks vertritt. Die sollt er verfallen lassen. |rolleyes




Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Hätten sie vor der Kündigung abstimmen lassen, dann hätten sie gleich gewusst, woran sie sind und die Vorabfrage an die Vereine hatte doch auch schon eine gewisse Richtungsweisung, zumindest hätte man sich das Ergebnis denken können.



Es gab ja eine Rücksprache mit den Bezirksvorsitzenden, und das war ja als vorsorgliche Aktion im Interesse des LV akzeptiert.
Die JHV hat zwar bei der Besprechung der Bezirksvorsitzenden im Vorfeld auch ergeben das es geteilte Meinungen gibt, aber auch das eben viele erstmal abwarten wollen was nun passiert, und das sie sich noch kein Bild machen können was auf sie zukommt. Deshalb wurde ja die Entscheidung auf später vertagt, wenn es schon erste Erkenntnisse gibt.

Die klare Niederlage des Austrittsgegner auf der JHV hat ja auch sehr deutlich gezeigt das es halt 3 ca. gleich große Gruppen gibt. Diejenigen die raus wollen weil der DAFV nichts gebacken bekommt, keine Fragen beantwortet und das Geld verpulvert, diejengen die einfach nur rein wollen, und diejenigen die sich unsicher sind. Die halt sehen das es da nicht gut läuft, aber die auch noch nicht wissen was man sonst machen soll. Die haben bei der JHV halt für erstmal abwarten gestimmt, und jetzt halt wieder das selbe.

Wir können immer noch austreten wenn es nicht besser wird, wurde immer wieder gesagt. 

Und das die Befragung eine gewisse Richtung weist, das stimmt. 

Es zeigt ja den Rückhalt den Du vermisst. 50% wollten im DAFV bleiben, aber nur 20,6% wollten austreten wenn die Kündigung bestehen bleibt. Nur 2,7% würden dann in einen anderen LV wechseln (also so wieder in den DAFV eintreten). Komisches Ergebnis, denn die 20,6% wollen scheinbar ganz draußen bleiben, oder sie haben einfach gar nicht nachgedacht und falsch angekreuzt. |rolleyes

Vergeiche das mal mit dem VDSF, da haben über 25% beim ersten Mal gegen die Fusion gestimmt, beim zweiten Mal nur noch die Niedersachsen, und als sie kam haben auf einmal noch mehr die Kündigung aufrecht erhalten. Da ist es also deutlich schlimmer was Vertraue angeht. Dafür stimmen und dann, wenn es kommt, nicht mitmachen wollen.

Die Umfrage sagte aber auch das selbst die Gegner des Austritts die Aktionen des Vorstandes im DAFV für gut befinden! 
50% wollen drin bleiben, aber auch die haben die Arbeit des LV aus Landesebene mit 2,8 beurteilt. Da sieht man das auch die Gegner des Austritts/Befürworter des Verbleibs es gut finden was da läuft. Zumal sich auf der JHV Ende Mai auch einige von denen zu Delegierten haben wählen lassen. Also bei allen Abstimmungen, wo die gewählten Delegierten aus Niedersachsen zusammen gegen etwas gestimmt haben, da waren auch diejenigen dabei die für den Verbleibt im DAFV sind. 

Keine Rückendeckung ist etwas anderes. Die sind durchaus auch kritisch und akzeptieren nicht alles so was vom DAFV kommt. Daher ja eben meine Meinung das sie nicht für den DAFV gestimmt haben, sondern für das was sie an (übertriebenen) Hoffnungen und Erwartungen an ihn haben. 
Zumal auch gleich nach der Abstimmung die Bitte kam das Präsidium soll seine gute Arbeit fortsetzen, und nicht zurück treten. Die sehen also schon das dort vieles im Argen liegt. Das zeigen auch die 43% die laut Umfrage abwarten und beobachten wollen.

Da heißt es auch abwarten wie sich die Stimmung in Niedersachsen weiter entwickelt. Die nächste JHV ist in einem 1/2 Jahr. Wer sagt das nicht da schon einer derjenigen die jetzt mit Verbleib abgestimmt haben dann einen Antrag auf Austritt einbringt. Dann ist knapp 1 Jahr DAFV um, und ich bin gespannt was das Präsidium des DAFV dann vorweisen kann, und ob das die Hoffnungen und Erwartungen der Befürworter eines Verbleibs erfüllt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



			
				Dunraven schrieb:
			
		

> Da heißt es auch abwarten wie sich die Stimmung in Niedersachsen weiter entwickelt. Die nächste JHV ist in einem 1/2 Jahr. Wer sagt das nicht da schon einer derjenigen die jetzt mit Verbleib abgestimmt haben dann einen Antrag auf Austritt einbringt. Dann ist knapp 1 Jahr DAFV um, und ich bin gespannt was das Präsidium des DAFV dann vorweisen kann, und ob das die Hoffnungen und Erwartungen der Befürworter eines Verbleibs erfüllt.



Da haben sie dann einfach ca. 180.000 Euro (mindestens, plus die noch im Januar zu entscheidende Erhöhung im Bund) für nix in 2014 bezahlt - wären die 2/3 Delegierte wirklich nicht so blöde gewesen, hätten sie wie vom Präsidium vorgeschlagen und vorbereitet die Kündigung aufrecht erhalten und die Kohle für ihren LV und ihre Vereine gespart. 

Und hätten geschaut, ob die das hinkriegen im Bund,  um dann wieder einzutreten, wenns passt ..

Wie gesagt, schlichte Xxxxxxxxx dieser 2/3 in meinen Augen........

Die können weder rechnen noch begreifen.

Ich hoffe auf ne richtig kräftige Erhöhung seitens des Bundes, damit die das dann vor ihren Vereinen vertreten müssen.

Es wäre ja nicht so, dass ihnen das Präsidium des LSFV-NDS das nicht ausführlich VOR der Abstimmung erklärt hätte...

Dass man dann nicht erhöhen müsse bei Kündigung, da man dann die 2 Euro vom Bund für den LSFV nehmen könne..

Ich bin eh für einen Bundesverbandsbeitrag von mindestens 5 Euro - sonst kriegen die ihren Desasterhaushalt mit der aufgeblähten Verwaltung eh nicht in den Griff und können vor allem nix machen - besser noch wären gleich 10 Euro..

Wir haben schon seit 2 Jahren vorgerechnet, dass die Kohle nie reicht mit 2 Euro Beitrag - da hiess es von VDSF und DAV noch immer, das wäre kein Problem - nur mal so zur Erinnerung..

Uns muss man ja nicht glauben....

Dass die 2/3 Xxxxxx in NDS aber ihrem eigenen Präsidium nicht glauben wollen, was soll man dazu noch sagen.???..

Passt scho, ihr kriegt was ihr wollt...

Habt ihr euch verdient...


----------



## Gardenfly (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

hier werden wiederÄpfel mit Birnen verglichen- Die was Entscheiden wie ihr Verband im Zukunft aufgestellt werden soll und diejenigen die generell gegen Verbände sind.
Zweite Gruppe sollte sich fragen ob das nicht in einen eigen Thema (wie schon zich andere) Diskutiert werden könnte-damit die Niedersachsen unter sich diskutieren können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

äääh, hier sind nicht nur Niedersachsen und solche Entscheidungen sind ja auch für den BV als solchen wichtig, und damit bundesweit relevant.

Das war und ist also kein Thema "nur für Niedersachsen"...

Davon ab war ich immer für gute Verbände - nur leider weit und breit keiner in Sicht (ein guter) - Und die vom LSFV-NDS haben nun (zumindest die 2/3 Mehrheit) bewiesen, dass die auch nicht dazugehören, indem sie ihrem (eigentlich guten) Präsidium so ne Klatsche verpasst haben..


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Dass Präsident und Präsidium des LSFV-NDS konsequent und schnell arbeiten - selbst wenn sie von 2/3 ihrer hellsten "Freunde" ne Klatsche kriegen - muss man hier auch lobend erwähnen.

Die Mail mit Rücknahme der Kündigung ist schon raus.

Am schönsten der letzte Satz, in dem noch darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass die am 14. 09. 2013 versprochene Antwort der Präsidentin immer noch nicht eingetroffen wäre....

Nach der Klatsche und der daraus resultierende bundespolitischen Bedeutungslosigkeit des aktuellen Präsidiums des LSFV-NDS gehe ich davon aus, dass sich Frau Dr. noch viiiiiiiiel Zeit mit ihrer Antwort lassen wird - sofern sie es überhaupt für nötig hält, zu antworten und ihre Versprechen auch einzulösen..


----------



## Hezaru (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Dunraven,
Dankeschön für deinen umfassenden Bericht.
Das zeigt 30 Jahre VDSF (oder was weiss ich, bin ja erst zehn Jahre Angler) lässt sich nicht in kurzer Zeit (wenige Jahre) verändern.
Dein Bericht zeigt ja schön auf dass der DAFV jetzt von Hoffnung auf Besserung, Angst was zu verlieren, noch Zeit geben etz. lebt.
Trifft wahrscheinlich auf viele andere LVs zu.
Je mehr LVs keine Beiträge zahlen, umso mehr würden dem Rest die Augen tropfen.(Bei den Beitragserhöhungen)|uhoh:
Trotzdem finde ich ist irgendwie eine abwartente Haltung zu erkennen. Die einen geben ihnen noch eine Chance, die anderen warten erstmal ab. Wenn aber die nächsten ein zwei Jahre vom DAFV kein konkreter Einsatz fürs Angeln kommt, dann wirds eng für den DAFV.
Für alle ungeduldigen, ich denke nicht das sich eher ein starker Wiederstand von unten aufbaut. Gebt ihnen erstmal ne Chance, die brauchen Zeit bla bla bla...:r


----------



## Blauzahn (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Mal so zwischendurch nachgefragt:

Ich lese hier des öfteren, dass zwischen dem DAFV und den Landesverbänden unterschieden wird.
Klar, ein LV ist kein BV, 
*aber* ein Bundesverband wie der DAFV rekrutiert z.B. seine Präsidiumsmitglieder aus den Mitgliedsverbänden - den Landesverbänden.
Die schwebten ja nicht von irgendwo ein, sondern die waren schon da und machten vorher schon Schaden oder taten Gutes, ob nun in VDSF oder DAV.
Somit ist jeder LV mittelbar auch für die Arbeit im BV verantwortlich, sprich er kann darauf direkt Einfluss nehmen können/sollen/müssen.
Und ist auch dafür verantwortlich, was dort an Humbuk oder Gutem verzapft wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Richtig, und die Trümmertruppe hat eine nichtangelnde Gentechniklobbyistin als Präsidentin  gewählt, die nicht mehr in den Bundestag gewählt wurde, und ein nach dem Rauswurf/Rücktritt von Bauersfeld nun komplett überaltertes und VDSF-lastiges Präsidium..

Warum wohl, wenn die VDSF-Hardliner die Mehrheit haben?

Und weil die im DAV das wohl auch genau so wollten, sind sie ohne Festschreiben von Richtlinien und mit abnicken dieses "tollen" Personals willigst in den VDSF eingetreten und haben (kon)fusioniert durch Übertritt in den VDSF und dann Erlöschen des DAV.

Wobei, wie bekannt, nur NDS dagegen gestimmt hatte...

Um wieder den Bogen zum Thema zu kriegen...

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend, hatte der LSFV-NDS (dessen Präsidium und Delegierte) keine Chance, den anglerfeindlichen (VDSF)DAFV zu verhindern.

Und ebenfalls den Regeln der Demokratie folgend, bekamen sie von 2/3 der Delegierten der LSFV-NDS-Mitglieder eine Klatsche, weil die lieber in den anglerfeindlichen, überalterten (VDSF)DAFV ohne Richtlinien und Zielen, aber mit keiner Kohle wollten.

Somit ist der zukünftige Einfluss von NDS im Bund gleich null..

Da nun ja jeder weiss, dass deren Mitglieder den (VDSF)DAFV so toll finden, wie er ist. 

Und die deswegen lieber vorsorglich alleine 2014 weit über 200.000 Euro (je nach Beitragserhöhung nächstes Jahr) verpulvern, statt zu warten, das Geld zu sparen und erst wieder einzutreten, falls die Trümmertruppe (VDSF)DAFV wider Erwarten doch etwas für Angler hingekriegt hätte...

So haben es 2/3 der Niedersachsen gewollt, so sollen sies kriegen, so haben sies verdient...


----------



## Hezaru (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Blauzahn,
ist schon richtig das alle irgendwie
 aus den LVs kommen.
Und trotzdem währen Diskusionen wie heute über den VDSF/DAFV vor Zwanzig Jahren undenkbar gewesen.
Allein das zeigt doch das nicht mehr alles passen kann|krach:
Und die Unehrlichkeit bei den Finanzen verschiebt sich doch nur nach Hinten.
Bei 1,5 Mio Einnahmen 10000 Euro für Europa (wir wollen mit einer Stimme sprechen),
das ist doch pervers wenig#c
das wird nicht ewig gutgehen#q


----------



## kati48268 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



Hezaru schrieb:


> ...
> Und trotzdem währen Diskusionen wie heute über den VDSF/DAFV vor Zwanzig Jahren undenkbar gewesen...


Das liegt aber eher an:
- web 2.0 
&
- Anglermedium 2.0


----------



## Hezaru (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Ja Kati
früher gabs nur die offiziellen Dreizeiler vom LV und BV, und damit wussten alle bestens Bescheid:m
Inzwischen gibts noch andere Quellen, zb. Thomas 9904, der ja auf jeder BV Sitzung lobend erwähnt wird|supergri
Habt Geduld, das braucht viele Jahre|bla:
Und deinen tuff, tuff Trööt  (Videos) fand ich wunderbar#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



Hezaru schrieb:


> das ist doch pervers wenig#c
> das wird nicht ewig gutgehen#q


Da wette ich dagegen, dass da irgendwas nicht mehr gehen sollte - das hat das Beispiel Niedersachsen gezeigt, wie xxxx die Delegierten sind..

Das ist in anderen LV noch schlimmer, da sinds auch die an der Spitze mit...


Die hatten vom Präsidium in NDS doch klar ausgeführt, was Sache ist:
Keine Ziele, keine Richtung, keine Kohle, in keinem Gebiet Einsatz für Angler oder  Angeln (nur bewirtschaftungsmäßig Kormoran/Wasserkraft) seitens des BV, ignorieren von Peta statt die in Schranken weisen, gerade mal 10.000 Euro für Europa (deckt gerade Beiträge EAA und Reisekosten Präsidium), 20.000 für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, bisherige Leistungen des BV werden abgeschafft oder kostenpflichtig gemacht (Blinker, Fischwaid, Versicherungen etc.), Anfragen werden trotz x-facher Nachfrage nicht beantwortet - *das ist die Bilanz des Bundesverbandes..*

Bei Aufrechterhalten der Kündigung hätten die Vereine im LSFV-NDS weiterhin nur 4,50 pro Mitglied zahlen müssen, da man dann die 2 Euro Bundesverbandsbeitrag für den LV umgelenkt hätte. So wurde nun beschlossen, den LV-Beitrag nach 30 Jahren um 2 Euro zu erhöhen, um weitere Biologen etc. bezahlen zu können.

*Die oben aufgeführte Bilanz des Bundesverbandes war es aber den "cleveren" Niedersachsen auch wert,* nun bis mindestens 01.01. 2016 (Kündigungsfristen, also mindestens für 2 Jahre) *den Bundesverband weiter zu finanzieren.*

Da bereits eine Beitragserhöhung seitens des BV angekündigt ist (die werden ca. 1 Euro  mehr brauchen, um den jetzigen Haushalt vernünftig ausgeglichen zu kriegen (siehe oben, mit 10.000 Europa und 20.000 Öffentlichkeitsarbeit), aber mindestens 2 Euro, um Rücklagen aufbauen und Arbeitsfähigkeit bei ihrem aufgeblähten Verwaltungsapparat bezahlen zu können) wird das nicht billig für die "cleveren" Niedersachsen.

*Denn das bedeutet, dass trotz eindeutiger Klarlegung der Fakten,* der Zahlen und der Nichtleistung des Bundesverbandes  durch das Präsidium des LSFV-NDS, dass das den "cleveren" Niedersachsen so viel wert war, bei der Trümmertruppe (VDSF)DAFV zu bleiben, dass sie dafür nun für 2014/15 jeweils statt nach *Vorschlag Präsidium*: 

4,50 Euro und Wiedereintritt, falls der BV endlich anfangen würde, vernünftig zu arbeiten.

nun Dank der *"cleveren" Delegierten **mindestens:* 
7,50 Euro
und wahrscheinlich sogar 
8,50 Euro 
pro Jahr und organisiertem Zahler bezahlen wollen..

Das bedeutet für die 2 Jahre, die sie jetzt mindestens noch für den BV zahlen müssen, dass sie ihren organisierten Zahlen in den Vereinen *für diesen BV* mindestens 
*zusätzlich*  
*540.000 Euro* 
und wahrscheinlich sogar 
*720.000 Euro *
abzocken müssen *nur für BV-Kosten*, weil sie da unbedingt drin bleiben wollten..

*Was hätte man dafür zusätzlich Fische besetzen können!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Und da glaubt irgendeiner, dass da irgendwas besser werden sollte, am Beispiel solcher "Cleverness" der Delegierten in NDS???

Sorry, ich glaube das nicht mehr...


----------



## pro-release (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



			
				

Und die deswegen lieber vorsorglich alleine 2014 weit über 200.000 Euro (je nach Beitragserhöhung nächstes Jahr) verpulvern schrieb:
			
		

> Da beisst sich doch die Katze... So kann das nicht funktionieren. Wenn manche LV´s  nur von außen zusehen wie der DAFV arbeitet. Wären sie dabei würde es besser laufen. Ohne Knete keine Fete, so ist das nunmal...
> 
> Nein, das ist schon gut so das die Niedersachsen dabei sind, jetzt gilt es aktiv mitzugestalten!


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*



pro-release schrieb:


> Nein, das ist schon gut so das die Niedersachsen dabei sind, jetzt gilt es aktiv mitzugestalten!



genau das-währe ich beruflich nicht so gebunden, würde ich mitmachen und auf passende Gelegenheiten warten etwas zu ändern-nicht immer mit der Tür ins Haus fallen.


----------



## Sharpo (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Das Gestalten hat ja auch bisher wunderbar geklappt.  
Oder fängt man damit jetzt an wo klar ist, dass der LSFV Nds im DAFV bleibt?

Sorry Pro, aber was soll man Gestalten wenn nicht klar ist in welche Richtung es geht?

DAFV Team in Südafrika, der Brief von Frau Dr. bezüglich Wettangeln. Aussage von S.Q. es wurde eine Einigung (neuerdings sogar ein Beschluss erreicht) weiterhin Wettkampfangeln, Dann wieder brief von Frau Dr. Beschluss vom VDSF ist gültig, neuer Beschluss muss her..man hätte Antrag stellen müssen  etc.
Statt Beschluss wird nen Ausschuss gegründet (wie in der Politik).
ja, was denn nu? Es gab einen neuen Beschluss lt. S.Q., es gab keinen neuen Beschluss lt. Dr. H.-K..

Sorry, die Wissen selber nicht was Sache ist.
Datt is nen Hühnerhaufen incl. LSFV Nds. Alles faule Eier.

Edit: Klar, was/wen interessiert das Gequatsche eines S.Q.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Wer sagt denn, dass die mitarbeiten?
Sie wurden nur gezwungen drin  zu bleiben..

Angesichts der Klatsche, die sie von den "cleveren" Delegierten gekriegt haben, brauchen die sich nicht mehr einbringen um etwas zu verändern.

Die Delegierten haben eindeutig klar gemacht, dass sie den BV genauso wollen und so mitfinanzieren, mindestens 2 Jahre mit mindestens ZUSÄTZLICH 540.000 Euro, wahrscheinlich sogar 720.000 Euro.

*Damit ist  das Präsidium des LSFV-NDS im Bund ein zahnloser Tiger, zurechtgestutzt von den "cleveren Delegierten", so dass die da nicht mehr wie bisher versuchen brauchen, etwas zu verändern..*

Nach gescheitertem Misstrauensantrag und der Klatsche durch die Delegierten GEGEN einen vernünftigeren Vorschlag des Präsidiums braucht die Niedersachsen im BV doch keiner mehr ernst nehmen.

*Die Delegierten hätten ihr Präsidium stärken statt abwatschen müssen*, damit die von aussen nach der Kündigung die Bedingungen für den Wiedereintritt hätten verhandeln und so an positiven Veränderungen im BV mitarbeiten können -* so wie vom Präsidenten vorgeschlagen!*

*Nun hat der BV die Kohle OHNE JEDE GEGENLEISTUNG für 2 Jahre sicher - glaubt einer ernsthaft,  dass  die da etwas ändern werden, wenn sie die Kohle für nix hinterhergeschmissen kriegen???*

Nochmal für die, welche es immer noch nicht begreifen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da wette ich dagegen, dass da irgendwas nicht mehr gehen sollte - das hat das Beispiel Niedersachsen gezeigt, wie xxxx die Delegierten sind..
> 
> Das ist in anderen LV noch schlimmer, da sinds auch die an der Spitze mit...
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Da wird gutes Geld zum Fenster rausgeschmissen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Ist ja nicht das Geld der Delegierten - sie zockens ja bei ihren organisierten Angelfischern ab...........
Das kann man dann leicht ohne jede Gegenleistung zum Fenster raushauen...

PS:
Ob das so Helden sind, die  bei Onlinekauf auch immer Vorauszahlungen machen??
Oder dann doch eher nicht, weils  dann die eigene Kohle wäre??


----------



## ha.jo (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Hier die offizielle Mitteilung zur Mitgliederversammlung des LSFV.
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129

Was ich nicht verstehe. 978 Stimmrechte und dann einmal nur 882 Stimmen und 818 Stimmen.#c
Hatte der Rest keinen Bock seine Stimme abzugeben und übersehe ich etwas?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Da sind einige  rausgegangen.

Und einige nach der ersten Abstimmung (Präsidiumsklatsche, Kündigung zurücknehmen)  gleich ganz gegangen...



PS:
Und was ich von den "Fähigkeiten" der niedersächsischen Delegierten halte, habe ich ja oben schon dargestellt - da wundert es mich auch nicht wirklich, wenn die es nicht hinkriegen zu stimmen......


----------



## Knispel (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Wie ich eben im Stipperforum gelesen habe, wünschen sich wohl viele der Deligierten die gegen einen Austritt stimmten, einen Zusammenschluss/Fusion mit Pieper "sein" Weser - Ems ....


----------



## Dunraven (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen bleibt im (VDSF)DAFV*

Es wurde von mindestens einem (glaube Bezirksvorsitzenden) angesprochen wann bei einem vereinten Bundesverband denn auch mal die Landesverbände sich zusammenschließen. Gibt ja aktuell 3 Stück im Bundesland. Gab soviel ich weiß früher schon mal Gespräche, im Vorfeld der Fusion.
Werner betonte das auch er gerne einen einzigen Landesverband hätte, denn wir kommen ja ursprünglich aus Weser-Ems. 

Kurz nach Werners Wahl zum Vereinsvorsitzenden gab es damals eine Differenz wegen einer Beitragserhöhung von Weser-Ems gegenüber unseren Verein. Das führte damals zum Austritt und zum Wechsel nach Niedersachsen. Weser-Ems zog uns damals noch vor Gericht. Das hatte sich dann langsam im Laufe der Jahre beruhigt, und nach seiner Wahl zum LV Präsidenten hat Werner ja auch mit Weser-Ems zusammengearbeitet. Ist ja auch wichtig und richtig wenn man das selbe Ziel erreichen will. Und auch bei der Neuordnung der Fragen und Ausbildung für die Fischerprüfung 2013 waren ja beide LV betroffen, und haben da zusammen gearbeitet. So abwegig ist es also nicht wenn man auf das Land an sich schaut. Verzwickt wird es höchstens durch die Differenzen im Bundesverband. Und das Niedersachsen deutlich mehr Mitglieder hat, was ja vergleichbar ist mit der Situation VDSF/DAV.  Bei Wahlen und Abstimmungen würden sie also den Ton angeben. Von daher wird das in nächster Zeit wohl eher nicht passieren.


----------

